# Ballast Point Big Eye Ipa



## fawnroux

So, dropped by Uncle Dans tonight and was happy to see a couple of new brews there. I was actusally looking for the Tower 10 IPA, which I did grab a six pack of, but also saw the Ballast Point Big Eye IPA, so I grabbed a six pack.

I'd seen that others rated this one highly (in the Tower 10 thread), so was hoping it'd be good. It is :chug: 

Pours a lovely copper colour with plenty of fruity fresh hops on the nose. Taste wise, good bitterness, but a touch sweet and cloying, which to me isn't overly offensive, especially in this weather, but does let it down a bit. Enough late hops to keep me happy, and a distinctive fresh, minty taste. 

All up, a pretty quaffable AIPA. For what it is, a 6.8% IPA at $18 a six pack that has traveled on a container from the US, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Snowdog

I agree with your review. I opted for a 2nd six of this as I managed to only get the two bottles of the Tower, which I dropped in the middle of a six of Red Trolley. Prefer the Big Eye.


----------



## Adam Howard

Prefer the Big Eye by a long shot. Don't find it cloying though, it's still very much west coast style whereas east coast IPA's are generally more malty. LOVE the resinous flavour of the Big Eye.


----------



## neonmeate

nice stuff, great value - id rather get green flash from camperdown cellars but that is like 3 times the price


----------



## bum

Yeah, it is easily the best value beer Dan's has at the moment.


----------



## ///

Adamski29 said:


> LOVE the resinous flavour of the Big Eye.



Not long off being in the area for 2 weeks, there Sculpin is even better. And the Green Flash West Coast IPA - awesome!

Scotty


----------



## fawnroux

Haven't had a Green Flash beer I didn't like. :beerbang: 

I can remember drinking pints of Le Freak at Cookie....

F$#ked up night that didn't end well at all <_<


----------



## fawnroux

/// said:


> Not long off being in the area for 2 weeks,



Be careful, my good mate is on a plane as we speak returning from San Diego. He was there for a work conference, but decided to hit up all the breweries. He broke his ankle and spent 2 days in hospital  

Caveat emptor


----------



## razz

A couple of stubbies went down well watching the footy. Very nice beer. I can understand the cloying comment, I'd say it's the big sweet hop flavour.
Nice finish, time for bed. 
:icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery

Was going to grab a 6 pack of this but the local DMs only had 4 bottles left...
enjoying this. Nice resinous IPA, bit of aroma, enough malt behind there, I will go back for more of this...


----------



## sanpedro

Looks like Dan's has fresher stock in, got some dated 260313 today, so bottled end of March as opposed to end of December for first shipment with the June best before. Apparently Dan's asked Ballast to put 12 not 6 months best before on the second batch. Haven't tasted it yet.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Which dans in particular is stocking it?? Not my local one...
Any help?


----------



## Northside Novice

i got sum from the hamilton one


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Sweet ill have a look...


----------



## Snowdog

King Brown Brewing said:


> Which dans in particular is stocking it?? Not my local one...
> Any help?


I got a six at Albany Creek and also a six at Holland Park when I was down that way last weekend.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 55363




best be quick for the marked down out of date stuff  

the hamo had 2 6 packs left


still tasting fuken greeeat !


----------



## mwd

Not much of a reduction but better than nothing. Pity I cannot schedule a trip to Dans really liking the Big Eye.


----------



## Snowdog

northside novice said:


> View attachment 55363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best be quick for the marked down out of date stuff
> 
> the hamo had 2 6 packs left
> 
> 
> still tasting fuken greeeat !


Yeah.... that was at the local Dans too... I got a "damaged" carton for $55!


----------



## mwd

Snowdog said:


> Yeah.... that was at the local Dans too... I got a "damaged" carton for $55!




Arrgghh I am so jealous and I am down to my last bottle. The website shows my local Dan's has 'low stock'


----------



## mwd

thwarted no cheapies at my local Dans Best Before Date is March 2013. Did find a 6 of Tower 10 to compare. Just downed a Grand Ridge Hatlifter Stout very nice.


----------



## unco_tomato

I agree with the general consensus of this thread. I had this fresh when I was over in San Francisco about two months back and it was superb. I was pleasantly surprised last week when I spotted it in Dans. It's just as I remember and probably the best (easily obtainable) West Coast IPA you'll find in Australia.

I was lucky enough to bring back a 750ml of their Sculpin from my journey (along with ~65L of other beer), and it was a real treat. A little fruitier than the Big Eye with the little more base bitterness. An absolute gem! Let's hope Dans pick up the Sculpin given the success of Big Eye.


----------



## mwd

Well done a quick comparison with Tower 10 IPA and prefer the Big Eye but there is not much in it. Both are great hoppy West Coast IPAs cannot go wrong with either Best Before was also March 2013 for the Tower 10.


----------



## lukiferj

Managed to score a few cartons of this over the last few weeks. I spoke to some of the staff at our local Dan Murphy's (Springwood), and they weren't sure whether they would continue to stock it. Hopefully they do as it is one of the best beers they have, and a pretty reasonable price. Also, second the call that their Sculpin beer was amazing. Wish we could get more US craft beers here at a reasonable price...


----------



## J.T

Has anyone come up with a recipe for this?
After tasting it tonight, Im very keen to give it a go!


----------



## Filfy

Saw I heap at my local Dans on wednesday, went to grab some today (saturday) and they were all gone 

Might have to keep an eye on their website to see if they stock more of it soon.


----------



## black_labb

I grabbed some big eye and some tower 10 and was dissapointed with both. Nothing bad just not special and easy to brew. The tower 10 was better imo as it had more resiny character


----------



## Bizier

I just spoke to someone today who influences these things, and it looks like Sculpin is on the cards. For the record I am drinking a Big Eye right now. He said that supplier terms for these were refridgerated transport and short BB date.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Just had a big eye IPA and I must say I didn't find it really that impressive. Just a bit heavy and slightly cloying with a bitterness that didn't really want me finishing the bottle. I battled on, thinking I must be mistaken but no I just didn't get into it. Maybe it was the hop combo or the age of the bottle (dan murpheys) but I won't be buying a six pack anytime soon. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Kranky

Big Eye really has to be drunk fresh. The hop oils released in the dry hoping process are volatile and don't last all that long. Several months back I poured 2 cartons of Big Eye into a keg and dry hopped it (I forget what with but I know I used a clone recipe that looked fairly authentic). It really freshened it up.

Fresh Sculpin is a thing of beauty. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Zizzle

I'm surprised some of the US micros are letting their beers be exported to Aus. The IPAs especially are only at their best fresh -- get a stale one at Dan's and be off the brand for life.

I know some micros deliberately don't even distribute out of their own county, let alone state, so that their customers always get fresh beer and to keep their repuation intact.


----------



## mje1980

I liked the big eye 6 pack i got. You have to give a little slack to beers that have come so far IMHO, but i thought it was pretty good. Like a session IPA haha. I'd buy it again.


----------



## Snowdog

Back in June when I first got sixes of Big Eye & Tower 10, I preferred the Big Eye. fresh and hoppy while the T10 was a bit off balance. Now, it seems the T10 has gotten better with age while the Big Eye has mellowed some and has more of an alcohol hit. Still quite drinkable, just different. 

Yesterday when I drove up to Dan's in Albany Creek, there in the sun were pallets of shrink-wrapped cartons. Looked to be mostly the mega-swill and their contract imports though. Still.... *cringe*


----------



## mwd

Just enjoying a bottle or three here must be good stuff the aroma is exquisite bought from Dans. Got to say Dan's website is very good even tells you stock levels of your local branch.


----------



## bum

Grabbed a sixer from Dan's today and seems like a completely different beast to the ones I had earlier in the year. Low aroma, moderate hop flavour, hot alc. Disappointing.


----------



## Snowdog

bum said:


> Grabbed a sixer from Dan's today and seems like a completely different beast to the ones I had earlier in the year. Low aroma, moderate hop flavour, hot alc. Disappointing.


YEah, same thoughts here. the Tower 10 is better these days.


----------



## rehab

A couple of years back we had a keg of Sculpin show up at the local and it was brilliant fresh. I still remember it every other day. Now we have bottles show up and they are shit house by comparison. I guess this is why they only come though the grey market...


----------



## Harry Volting

Loved when it first appeared at Dans (Kotara Newcastle) earlier in the year. I noticed a horrible change around the end of October, so much so that I took the balance of a case back and swapped it out for other beers. Same 'best by' as the originals of 13.8.2013. I noticed a Big Eye case on a shrink wrapped pallet in their cool room last week and asked them to pull a single bottle sample which they did. Best by date was 13.8.2013. Tasted as good as the first lot so I bought the case. Go figure.
Could be the way individual shipments are handled.


----------



## bum

After I copped these duds I recalled reading here somewhere that Uncle Dan had requested that Ballast Point extend their BB out further than their usual timeline so they get more storage time on them or something. I can see how this could effect hop character but not the hot alc I'm getting.



stillinrehab said:


> I guess this is why they only come though the grey market...


These are coming in legit. Dan Murphy's don't sell shady beer. Damaged beer? Yeah, they love it but not parallel imports.


----------



## rehab

bum said:


> After I copped these duds I recalled reading here somewhere that Uncle Dan had requested that Ballast Point extend their BB out further than their usual timeline so they get more storage time on them or something. I can see how this could effect hop character but not the hot alc I'm getting.
> 
> 
> These are coming in legit. Dan Murphy's don't sell shady beer. Damaged beer? Yeah, they love it but not parallel imports.




Sorry not talking about the lot coming through Dans or anywhere in OZ.
Mainly the ones making the trip to my side of the ditch.
Sorry for the confusion.

Only thing that tastes super fresh (from the states) is Green Flash West Coast IPA. Sometimes Bear Republic too.


----------



## bum

Ah, I didn't think to look at your location. Might have twigged had I done so.


----------



## altstart

Couple of weeks ago I bought a six pack of Big Eye IPA from my local BWS outlet for 20 bucks. Quite impressed with this beer and the fact that it is on offer from BWS must be good for consumers. Dan Murphy might be getting some competition. Or is Dans and BWS owned by the same corparation.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## Lodan

Yeah both are owned by woolworths


----------



## indica86

As is half the country.
Fuckers they are.


----------



## dammag

BWS has some pretty good value beer specials at times.

Dan's has a fair range but most of it is the same as they had a year ago. It would be good if they could get a bit enthusiastic and do some special imports. There has got to be the market there for it.


----------



## lukiferj

dammag said:


> BWS has some pretty good value beer specials at times.
> 
> Dan's has a fair range but most of it is the same as they had a year ago. It would be good if they could get a bit enthusiastic and do some special imports. There has got to be the market there for it.


 Unfortunately they don't give a shit about craft beer. Only what's popular at the moment.


----------



## seehuusen

slight grave dig 

I was just curious if anyone did find a good recipe for this one?

Because I couldn't find anything I have come up with a start, which I'll try to brew in the next week or so... Keen to hear what others think of it 
I was going by their website: http://www.ballastpoint.com/beer/big-eye/

My recipe does have a slightly lower ABV % but that doesn't worry me too much... If you wanted to match the 7% Ballast Point has, then I'd suggest adding some more 2-row

*Bosco Big Eye IPA Clone*
American IPA
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.750
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 16.9
Bitterness (IBU): 70.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg American 2-Row (94.74%)
0.250 kg Crystal 60 (5.26%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
20.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
3.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05

I'm guessing the Safale S-04 could be a good match too, with less fruity esters, what do you think?

Cheers
Martin


----------



## carniebrew

S-04 being an English Ale yeast will likely result in more fruity esters than the neutral us-05. s-04 is also a notorious staller, so with a big OG I'd stick with us-05, or even something like Wyeast 1272 in a proper starter.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hi,

I like this IPA and this is the recipe I would try if i was to clone it. .

http://www.craftedpours.com/homebrew-recipe/ballast-point-big-eye-ipa-clone-homebrew-recipe

There is no Magnum just Columbus and Centennial. Stick with US05 for a clean ferment. Consider using Calcium Sulphate to 250ppm to bring those hops through.


----------



## Weizguy

Here's a link to a recipe I got from BeerSmith recipes. Big Eye IIPA.
I enjoy Carahell in any beer I have brewed.


----------



## oakburner

I agree with the WY1272 recommendation ..... And for my experience....it's all about the late Columbus addition....
OB


----------



## seehuusen

thanks for the pointers, as well as links 

I've removed the magnum and flipped the columbus hops towards the end instead of centennial.
Going by the links, it looks like a pretty good first guess at the recipe, point taken on the yeast (I had been told otherwise about the 04 yeast, so my understanding was a bit different)

Cheers
Martin


----------



## seehuusen

*Bosco Big Eye IPA Clone*
American IPA
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.739
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 16.9
Bitterness (IBU): 70.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg American 2-Row (94.74%)
0.250 kg Crystal 60 (5.26%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
3.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05

The other recipes do seem to add very little hops in the end, like mine is, but I think it'll bring a better aroma to the table than letting them boil for longer...
Will report back when I've brewed this one  Also, if you meet 75% efficiency, you'll reach that 7%abv I've been a little up and down with that, so brew mate is just set to 70% as standard.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Dips Me Lid

I remember listening to the CYBI podcast about Ballast Point Calico Amber Ale and I think I remember the head brewer saying they used an English Ale yeast strain for all their ales? It's their proprietary strain now, but I think it started as a WLP002.

I definitely second a high late/whirlpool charge of Columbus, the Centennial seems background to the Columbus to me, I get more dank pineapple than anything else out of this beer, it's a good drink.


----------



## seehuusen

perhaps when I get my keggle up and running, I'll run a double batch through and pitch either yeast at the same time  It'd be interesting to compare with a store bought one!


----------



## seehuusen

I just brewed this one up yesterday evening, I'd had the grain milled about a month ago, so I missed a couple of points of SG.
I also brewed out in the shed for the first time as the missus got me a gas burner to get me out of her kitchen  No more, "there's sticky shit all over the floor" haha 

As I still haven't gotten an immersion chiller, I've decided to no chill this one.
To account for the massive changes in flavour profile from hop additions, I did the following:
_FYI 15L Batch size_

15g Columbus @ 20min
20g Centennial @ 5min
20g Columbus into the cube
15g Centennial into the cube

I've just made a yeast starter and hoping to pitch this evening or tomorrow morning.
Will let you know how it turns out 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## seehuusen

Checked the fermentation yesterday, and racked to secondary. 
It's sitting at 1.024 and according to brewmate needs to go to 1.017 so not too long to go. Pretty happy with how it has gone, as I used my first yeast harvest for it (us05) 

Flavour-wise, its pretty close, but I would probably add a touch more bittering hops, perhaps at that 30 or 40 minute mark. 

What's a good way to get this to clear up a bit before bottling, other than a cold crash? Gelatin?


----------



## carniebrew

Yep, cold crash it a couple of days, then rack it onto gelatin while it's still cold, using Screwy's method:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/21879-how-to-gelatine/#entry299060


----------



## seehuusen

Thanks for the link, that's a good read  I'll follow that advice

Well, I took the gravity again, 1019, as the yeast is eating the remaining fermentable sugars, the hops flavours are getting more pronounced!
I'm really looking forward to making a comparison with the real version


----------



## seehuusen

well, this is now bottled, I ended up with an FG of 1.015, 2 points lower than BrewMate suggested.
I attribute this to the slightly (maybe half a degree) lower mash temp, but with the slightly lower efficiency and thus lower SG (1.064), I don't really mind. It works out to be a 6.42% beer, not quite the original 7%, but my recipe was only for a 6.7% beer, so I'm not too worried.

I'll report back on flavour.
I don't expect it to be exactly the same, what with just using my simple ale grain bill, and it being the first attempt, but it smells and tastes good out of the bottling bucket 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Dan Pratt

Im going to have a crack this weekend with the hop combo, using malts that I have left from a bulk buy.

OG - 1.065
FG - 1.013
ABV - 6.3%
IBU - 65

Golden Promise Ale - 3.7kg
Marris Otter Ale - 2.5kg
Munich Malt - 700g

Hops

28g Columbus @ 60m
14g Columbus @ 30m
28g Centennial @ 20m
14g Columbus @ Flameout

Dry Hopped with 28g Columbus 7days

Using Dennys Wyeast 1450 as the brew shop was out of 1056 - I really think that the right yeast is Dry English Ale and probably shoudl order some.


----------



## seehuusen

OK, this has now been bottle conditioning for a few weeks. I've tried one a week or so, to see how it was going/ impatient 

The flavours are pretty bloody close to be honest.
I would probably only change one thing for the next batch, and that would be to dry hop it with Columbus next time, other than that, I'm really happy 
I'll be bringing it into a local craft beer pub in Brisbane tomorrow, and let those guys give me some honest feedback, one guy in particular has been to the Ballast Point brewery, and would hopefully be able to give me a few opinions.

I'll keep an eye on this thread and hopefully someone else will give the recipe a go/ tweak. Happy to get opinions on how this could be further improved upon 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## loco88

I'm definitely keen to hear how it goes and all that, should be able to give it a go in a month or two. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## seehuusen

Well verdict was kinda expected with a few extra possitive remarks 

Strong malt back bone with sweetnes from the crystal.
Colour and clarity spot on.
Good hops aroma and bitterness, though that piney flavour needs to be bumped up more, and the malt profile would be able to support it.
Overall, a more sessionable IPA, despite 7% abv, that they preferred over the original!

Pretty stoked to be honest, but next time I will add more bittering hops and secondary additions too 

Got given a bottle of Sculpin from Ballast Point as well. I had that this evening. My oh my, yummy and I reckon I'll have to brew that one up SOON 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## spaced

Hi Martin,

Have you re brewed this since you got the feedback?


----------



## seehuusen

Hey mate,

Actually I haven't, but I'm glad you asked, because I was wondering what to order grain for next 
It'll be a Sculpin Clone, a Super Dry Clone and now this as well. I'll adjust my recipe to suit the feedback.

Since brewing that clone, I've learned a bit more about hop schedules, and I'll apply both mash hop and first wort hop to this one.
Also, I've moved over to chilling my wort, rather than no-chill, hoping this will have a positive effect flavour wise 

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## seehuusen

I brewed this up yesterday and it has a good 10cm of krausen today LOL

I have to note that I did not do a hop mash, as I tried that with the Sculpin, and it was IMO a waste of hops. My hop schedule ended up with fwh, 30, 10 and whirlpool. I'll dry hop once fermentation is near completion.

I'll report back once it's drinking


----------



## spaced

seehuusen said:


> I brewed this up yesterday and it has a good 10cm of krausen today LOL
> 
> I have to note that I did not do a hop mash, as I tried that with the Sculpin, and it was IMO a waste of hops. My hop schedule ended up with fwh, 30, 10 and whirlpool. I'll dry hop once fermentation is near completion.
> 
> I'll report back once it's drinking


Awesome. Look forward to your report.


----------



## seehuusen

Sorry, it would appear that i forgot completely to update this with taste notes...

As its a little while ago and all bottles are consumed, all i can say is that it was extremely nice. Comparing it to the original, it is certainly close. The clone has more hop aroma, which IMO makes it a touch better. I presume that the original versions loose a lot of that on their travels to Oz.

Overall, I'm very happy with the outcome, and will be brewing it up in the future again (especially as BWS has discontinued it, and i bought the local shop's last carton  you'd be mad not to though, $56 clearance price) 

Cheers,
Martin


----------

